# Half A Hour Into Friday [in The Uk]



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

just cant remove this at the moment

liking it more each day

hagwe


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks cool


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Still wearing the Lagunare CC LE


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

LeScout for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Playing with some mesh today.... Not sure which to choose... hmmm

Accutron on mesh...



Enzo on mesh....



B&M on mesh...



















Edit: Went with the Enzo on a Panerai Coramid in the end... LOL


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Vintage king for me (both the movie and the watch lol).


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A beater for me...










Later,

William


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

PRS 20 Italian LE for me today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

It's a Sinn:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's Friday and I'm going with the Sinn


















BTW The B&M looks bloody great on the Mesh Jon


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This 60-70's Zenith with a 106.50.6, certainlly produced in BesanÃ§on as there is no Swiss mention.

Bertrand


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Gone with this:


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Haven't had this off my wrist since it came










Jon


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Before Alpha there was.... Apogaum!

4 years old and still going strong and accurate...










Bling or what?


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Black Monster Mod for me today


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice wide mix of watches so far chaps









For me it's an easy choice as I've been stunned at how nice this watch is... *Ocean7 LM-2* though wearing it on some leather










Wish I'd bought one months ago!!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off out to work in a sec, for CLASSIC TRACTOR









Wearing this little lady, now with her new crystal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

5513 Today...No photo as Maj is down again


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I can tell your quite taken with that one Griff!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today.

O&W Custom:










Have a great weekend all!

Mark


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

chris l said:


> Before Alpha there was.... Apogaum! ... Bling or what?


Both!


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Seiko SKX007* on Jubilee









Arrived this morning - Thanks Roy


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

About to dive into the bath with this


----------



## Marine Bill (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi All.

A Seamaster today.

Sorry about the poor quality photo - and any tips on how to reduce the size would be appreciated - I know I should have looked before I posted but hey, its Friday.....










Have a great weekend.


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm wearing this beauty and i have managed to get the MKii Vantage off my wrist,as i have been wearing it for week


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Jonmurgie said:


> Nice wide mix of watches so far chaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely!









Yao modded PRS-53.










On a brown RLT Flieger. It's difficult to show the colour in pictures - a lovely rich chocolate brown that looks suitably vintage.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Gone with this today







Citizen Military Eco-Drive


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)

DT1000


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

The one on the right....


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Now that I LIKE !!!!

did you do the mod yourself ??



b11ocx said:


> Black Monster Mod for me today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Working from home today after one hell of a week







anyway with that it mind it means that I can swap at ease


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Got the one at the back on today










A recent addition (thanks John







), and _much_ nicer than the 2007 version

























Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

These to start the day....



Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels










*Samson Watch Co. 25 Jewels*










This post is guaranteed to contain nothing remotely humourous









(Athough it might have a bit of gratuitous sarcasm














)


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

This for me today

Kienzle Atlantis Mechanique (mechanical) Unitas 6497


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Post Deleted


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

b11ocx said:


> Black Monster Mod for me today


hey Jon, nice picture, glad you like them (Mod courtesy of Howard), going with this today...










without the snow!!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with a hummer today.










Hey Jon, if you're not using that mesh I can always put it to good use mate  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Deego said:


> Now that I LIKE !!!!
> 
> did you do the mod yourself ??
> 
> ...


As Nursegladys, who I bought it from mentioned, it was modded by Howard, who also did its cousin.


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Triton Sprirotechnique (MN)


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Edited to remove duplicate post


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Finished restoring this Bulova last weekend. Redial, replate and NOS hands.

Am well pleased with the result. Wrist time all week.....










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A little bit of orange for me today.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

The sun is out (hurrah) so got to be the Orange & Wajs today ... Paul


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> The sun is out (hurrah) so got to be the Orange & Wajs today ... Paul










Not another watch for the wish list.

NEW RULE... only pictures of watches I dont want are allowed !


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Aquastar


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

8.32 said:


> DT1000


Fantastic watch.







Very underrated so a comparative bargain.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> The one on the right....


Nice







Is it a Seiko 7S26 or ETA?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

ditchdiger said:


> just cant remove this at the moment
> 
> liking it more each day
> 
> hagwe


Nice







That's a serious lump of metal


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

b11ocx said:


> Black Monster Mod for me today


That's a really nice mod. Is it from a marriage of an OM and a BM?


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Still wearing the Lagunare CC LE


Simply stunning


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> A beater for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hardly call something of that quality a "beater"


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Playing with some mesh today.... Not sure which to choose... hmmm
> 
> Accutron on mesh...
> 
> ...


Very nice Jon. The Omega mesh certainly gives a new look to those watches


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Dave ME said:


> It's a Sinn:


Very nice Dave.







I haven't seen that one before


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Certina Certronic hummer today for me.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> It's Friday and I'm going with the Sinn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

salmonia said:


> Triton Sprirotechnique (MN)


Salmonia, I would love to know where you find these... as that's lovely


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

DaveE said:


> b11ocx said:
> 
> 
> > Black Monster Mod for me today
> ...


It is indeed, with the other watch being the opposite.

Have to say I love em both, the contrast just seems to work.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm wearing this now...










(Sorry 'bout the lump on your head, Phil...I asked the boys to take it easy on you, but you resisted.)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's alright Rich, it's not the lump on my head that's bothering me, it's my two front teeth that I'm missing


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> I'm wearing this now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. A touch of class there


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Toshi said:


> Got the one at the back on today
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 Lovely watches, though Rich


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

hippo said:


> Off out to work in a sec, for CLASSIC TRACTOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

VinceR said:


> Gone with this:


Love the photo


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Bill B @ Apr 4 2008, 02:43 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
Aquastar










That is a belter


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PaulBoy said:


> The sun is out (hurrah) so got to be the Orange & Wajs today ... Paul


Nice.







I wish you could get the orange dial with the 12 hr bezel


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

minkle said:


> QUOTE (Bill B @ Apr 4 2008, 02:43 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
> Aquastar
> 
> 
> ...


Where can you buy those... struggling to find them anywhere.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

USEDMODEL said:


> This for me today
> 
> Kienzle Atlantis Mechanique (mechanical) Unitas 6497


Very nice, I like that









A great case, I think O&W and Zeno also use it but with a different bezel.

The Kienzle gets the whole thing 'just right' - the dial & hands look superb


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > This for me today
> ...


I've thought about getting one myself in the past, especially in PVD


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

I just got it on yesterday and am getting used to it. A few years ago you could have found one and they were selling for approx. $500. now they have become scarce and the prices have risen. The watch is constructed of a composite material and is real ligh and comes with a console as you can see. I bought it in brand new and is 28 years old. Not bad.












minkle said:


> QUOTE (Bill B @ Apr 4 2008, 02:43 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
> Aquastar
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

salmonia said:


> Triton Sprirotechnique (MN)


Fantastic and extremely rare diver














Coincidentally, I've been wearing the Tag Heuer Spirotechnique diver. It joins the Auricoste I already had. Neither of them are marked MN. I don't suppose I'll ever find a Doxa and a Triton to complete the set


















Picture reproduced with the kind permission of Dave Holmes


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

DaveE said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wearing this now...
> ...


Absolutely...too bad I was only kidding.









In reality, it's still safely strapped to Phil's wrist...and I'm pretty certain nobody will get it off him.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This is what I'm actually wearing today...

.

.

.

.

.

.

...don't look, Mac...

.

.

.

.

.

...no, really...skip right over this one, Mac...

.

.

.

.

.

...it's a hideous sight, Mac...

.

.

.

.

.

...look away and scroll down the page, Mac...

.

.

.

.

.

...scroll scroll scroll...

.

.

.

.

...OK, here it comes...

.

.

.

.

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> This is what I'm actually wearing today...
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Just as good, if not better than the Rolex. Some of us think it's one of the best dive watches ever made.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Going with a hummer today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's lovely


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

It's a Seiko Dave.







I have a little write-up i want to do on these three when I get a chance (work is a b*tch right now)...



DaveE said:


> Steve264 said:
> 
> 
> > The one on the right....
> ...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> It's a Seiko Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool.







It is so heavivly modified (I mean that as a compliment!







), I couldn't tell if it was a Seiko or a Bill Yao type BP FF Bund case.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Very restricted in my choices now as only 3 wearable watches left so having to amuse myself with strap changes. So an addition to my Bathys 100 fathom is a Strap Culture brown leather with large buckle. Very comfortable indeed.

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Got home (after a very bad day







) and swapped over to this one in an attempt to cheer myself up.










Rich


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Got home (after a very bad day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that so you can time how long it takes to mellow out.

Very nice indeed.

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alas said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Got home (after a very bad day
> ...










something like that, Alasdair.

I've opened a beer now, and don't have to go back into London until Monday, so shouldn't be long before I'm









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> This is what I'm actually wearing today...
> 
> .
> 
> ...










Humour is innappropriate outside the`Make Us laugh Forum`

Swapped over to these before coming to work....

*Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*










*Rotary Elite 200 Metres*










In an effort to make sure this post keeps on topic I have added this quote from Wikipedia to remind us all what the subject actually is....



> A watch is a timepiece that is made to be worn on a person, as opposed to a clock which is not. The term now usually refers to a wristwatch, which is worn on the wrist with a strap, while a pocketwatch, the common type before World War I, is carried in a pocket and often has an attached chain to lift it out. Watches evolved in the 1600s from spring powered clocks, which appeared in the 1400s. In addition to the time, modern watches often display the day, date, month and year, and electronic watches may have many other functions.


Don`t worry I`m bound to soon get bored of this childish behaviour







and start acting my age


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Don`t worry I`m bound to soon get bored of this childish behaviour and start acting my age


Nothing wrong with a bit of childish behaviour every now and then.









I'm wearing this at the moment because i've had the alarm set to remind me when to take my tablets. Been off work sick all week. The doc prescribed so much codeine and penicillin that I rattle when i move.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

This one on a friday night


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

jasonm said:


> ...No photo as Maj is down again


What he said, so I'll dedicate no picture of todays orange monster to mach


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Got home (after a very bad day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just send it to me Rich, at least one of us will be happy that way  .

Hope your weekend is better mate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Got home (after a very bad day
> ...


Thanks Gary, but feeling much more relaxed now. It's amazing what a couple of beers and a smile from the 710 will do









Rich


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sparky said:


> Wearing this one today.
> 
> O&W Custom:
> 
> ...


Mark - where did get the "kermit" bezel, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Been wearing this for the last week










Have just changed it for the Frogmariner


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> Nice wide mix of watches so far chaps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, you should get the titanium bracelet it's the dogs dangly bits


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

salmonia said:


> Triton Sprirotechnique (MN)


NOT that watch PLEASE... I still have dreams about it.......YUMMY









The search goes on....& on for another one of those....


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

some nice candy today. myself this is again the year of servicing so nuthin new but may pull something from storage!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

ESL said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Wearing this one today.
> ...


LOL Mark, you need to call this one somthing else... how about O&W dialled 'Custom'? Anyway the case isnt an O&W... its a very good Rolex clone and takes a Rolex bezel, hence the fact it will take a frogmariner bezel etc The O&Ws will not take a Rolex bezel... HTH.


----------

